# REALLY WORIED!



## sniffles12 (Sep 25, 2010)

hi my mouse gave birth to 11 mice and three died anyways
can i use mite spray in the females cage with the babies in can i spray it on the babies??? the mice babies are 5 and a half days old 

another question.......!

as I said above the babies are 5 and a half days old they are starting to flake and there getting hair is there anything to worrry about and why are they flaking??

there is one baby that look like it had brusing underneath the skin but is that the colour???????

thanks for your help xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the flaking? the "brusing" is colour so no worrys there, and its normally fine to spray babys with mite spray just do a light mist over the whole nest thats all they need as mum will rub some off her onto them while feeding anyway. Also its not uncommon for babys from large litters to die or be eaten by there mum, as she only has on average 8 nipples to feed babys on so any over that seem to not do well and die or grow up very weak.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about the mite spray, but babies do tend to get all over flaky at about 5 days as their hair grows in. That's nothing to worry about as long as the bubs are in good condition. 
The mom did probably cull down the litter, or they just weren't getting the nutrients they need. There isn't anything unusual either about losing a few from a large litter.
The "bruising" is most likely color, but it never hurts to post a picture just in case you want to double check by some members on here. Young mice normally don't start to show dark pigment until 4/5 days old, even though you can usually kind of tell where markings might be a day earlier.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've used iver-on spray on new born babies before, with no ill effects. Don't know about other sprays though.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The flaking you refer to is probably just mums milk drying on their skin, however, as above lets have a look if you can post a pic.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used Iver-on diluted in a eyedropper 5 parts to 1 part water. Three drops on the mom (right between the shoulder blades) and just the slightest touch with the end of the dropper for the babies. It works and appears to be quite safe.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I can confrm the above, sometimes we have to ignore whats on the tin, the old yorkshire fanciers called it kill or cure, you will be amazed at the amount of times vets do exactly that on hopeles cases. The result is a very high percentage of hopeless cases are cured.


----------

